# wygaszacz jak wyłączyć dla kodi

## dAdi82

Problem jak w temacie, nie wiem jak wymusić aby systemowy wygaszacz ekranu nie odpalał się przy włączonym kodi.

----------

## Jacekalex

Skryptologicznie:

https://github.com/graysky2/kodi-prevent-xscreensaver/blob/master/common/kodi-prevent-xscreensaver

Pozdro

 :Cool: 

----------

